# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Tα Ασπρούλια -2η γέννα!!!

## Kanarinis

Φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσα να μην μοιραστώ μαζί σας μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την δεύτερη γέννα για φέτος καθώς η *βοήθεια* μέσα απο το φόρουμ και απο τις προσωπικές εμπειρίες του καθενός είναι *πολύτιμη*!!!

Εδώ όπως βλέπετε είχαμε 5 αυγουλάκια εκ των οποίων τα 3 ήταν ένσπορα, αλλα τα δύο μόνο τα κατάφεραν τα οποία μάλιστα "έσκασαν" την ίδια μέρα!!!!




*Αγαπημένη φώτο η παρακάτω!!!
*



 :Humming Bird A: *Εδώ έχουμε " μεγαλώσει " είμαστε 28 ημερών.............. και ο μπαμπάς στα κάγκελα!!!!!* :Humming Bird A:

----------


## αντρικος

πωωω πωωω κουκλακιααα τα σπρουλιαρικα σου ολα το ερωτευτηκαα εκινο το πρωτο στην τελευταια φοτο!! να σου ζησουν και τα νεα μωρακια να βγουν ολα σαν εκινο  :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησουν!ειναι απλα πανεμορφα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Π-Α-Ν-Ε-Μ-Ο-Ρ-Φ-Α!!!!
Να σου ζήσουν!!!!

Το μικρό που είναι δεύτερο πάνω στην πατήθρα (στην τελευταία φωτογραφία) είναι όλο άσπρο;;;!!!!
Κουκλάκι πάντως, ίδιο η μάνα του!  :Happy:

----------


## Kanarinis

> Το μικρό που είναι δεύτερο πάνω στην πατήθρα (στην τελευταία φωτογραφία) είναι όλο άσπρο;;;!!!!


 Eύθυμη έχει ελάααχιστο μαύρο όπως το αδελφάκι του, στο μάτι που δεν φαίνεται στην φώτο!!!
 Να είστε καλά παιδιά!!!

----------


## captain8

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια να σου ζησουν !!!!!!

----------


## savvas

Οντως είναι υπέροχα τα μικρά σου και να τα χαίρεσαι.Εχω κι εγώ ένα αρσενικό άσπρο και ελπίζω να το ζευγαρώσω και να πάρω κι εγώ αυτή τη χαρά με τα μικρά σου.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πανέμορφα....να σου ζήσουν!!!!

----------


## BugsBunny

Πανέμορφα. . .

----------


## δημητρα

πανεμορφα, να ειναι γερα. αλλα κοιτα τι βγηκε απο ασπρο αρσενικο κυριαρχο+ασπρη θυληκια υπολοιπομενη τα μικρα βγηκαν με μαυρο.

----------


## xarhs

απλα πανεμορφα..........!!!!!!!!!!!

και εγω εχω ασπρουλια γιωργο............!!!!!! 

ειλικρινα αμα ησουν κοντα θα σου λεγα να ανταλλαξουμε κανενα...........

----------


## jk21

Πανεμορφα Γιωργο ! να τα χαιρεσαι και να θυμασαι παντα να τα ενισχυεις με τροφες πλουσιες σε βιτ Α !

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ειναι υπέροχα!!!να σου ζήσουν να τα χαίρεσαι!!θέλω κ εγω ασπρουλικα ειν τοσο γλυκά!!:-D

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα!!!!!! Γιωργο να τα χαιρεσαι!!! καποια στιγμη θα υιοθετησω και εγω ενα λευκο καναρινακι.

----------


## δημητρα

> Πολυ ομορφα!!!!!! Γιωργο να τα χαιρεσαι!!! καποια στιγμη θα υιοθετησω και εγω ενα λευκο καναρινακι.


οταν ερθει αυτη η στιγμη, μην διστασεις, καποιο απο τα μικρα μας οταν μεγαλωσουν με το καλο μπορει να αλλαξει γειτονια  :winky:

----------


## lefteris13

πολυ ομορφα, να σου ζησουν Γιωργο!

----------


## Kanarinis

> Πανεμορφα Γιωργο ! να τα χαιρεσαι και να θυμασαι παντα να τα ενισχυεις με τροφες πλουσιες σε βιτ Α !


Ναι Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ το έχω στα υπόψιν!!!
*
*


> απλα πανεμορφα..........!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> και εγω εχω ασπρουλια γιωργο............!!!!!! 
> 
> ειλικρινα αμα ησουν κοντα θα σου λεγα να ανταλλαξουμε κανενα...........


*Χάρη τα καναρινάκια σου είναι κουκλιά τα είδα στο topic σου!!! Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!! 
*

----------


## xarhs

αυτο ομως δεν το ειδες στο τοπικ μου...... γιατι μολις τραβηχθηκε....... χαχαχαχ!!!

----------


## Kanarinis

:Happy0159:  χαχαχα!! Κουκλί να το χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι !!!

----------


## Ζέφυρος

Ω είναι πανέμορφα ^_^ 
είχα ακούσει για λευκά καναρίνια αλλά πρώτη φορά 
βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο =) πανέμορφα!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι...

----------


## Ρία

πολύ όμορφα τα καναρινάκια!! συγχαρητήρια!!

----------


## mai_tai

πσσσσσσσ-σκορδα πολλα κ ματοχαντρα στα μικρα σου..!!!πανεμοραφα φιλος-να τα χαιρεσαι!!! :Anim 26:

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Να σου ζήσουν!!! Είναι τα πιο όμορφα "κοινά" καναρινάκια που έχω  δει ποτέ μου!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα ολα! Να σου ζησουν  :Happy: 

Σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## Kanarinis

Eυχαριστώ παιδιά!!!! Θα σας ενημερώσω τι θα γίνει και με την επόμενη γέννα!!! Όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!

----------


## jimgo

χιλια μπραβο για ολα .

----------


## Kanarinis

*Σήμερα σκάσανε μύτη και οι δύο πρώτοι νεοσσοί απο την τρίτη γέννα!!!! Αυτο πάλι να σκάνε τα αυγά δυο-δύο σε μια μέρα...έτσι έγινε και στην προηγούμενη γέννα....
*

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο η θυληκια σου ειναι υπολοιπωμενη?

να σου ζησουν τα μικρακια

----------


## Kanarinis

Χάρη είναι κυρίαρχο δεν φαίνεται καθαρά αλλά έχει λίγο κίτρινο στις φτερούγες......
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## xarhs

αααααα..... οκ

εγω κυριαρχα εχω και μου βγαινουν παντα θυληκα

----------


## Kanarinis

*Τελικά τα πουλάκια που βγήκαν είναι τέσσερα!!!!Ελπίζω το τελευταίο να είναι δυνατό και να τα καταφέρει!
*



*Τα μεγαλύτερα αδελφάκια ξεμουδιάζουν λίγο έξω απο το κλουβάκι τους!!
*

----------


## stelios7

Πανεμορφα ειναι!!!!

----------


## xarhs

ειναι κουκλακια...!!!!

----------


## Kanarinis

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά απλά να δούμε λίγο για το τελευταίο πουλάκι αν θα μπορέσει να ταϊστεί δεν είδα γεμάτο πρόλοβο σήμερα.....

----------


## Kanarinis

*Mια χαρά τα πουλάκια σήμερα όλα ταισμένα ακόμα και τα δύο πιο μικρά, ειδικά για το τελευταίο που είχα μια ανησυχία!!!*



*Απλά έχω μια ερώτηση αν μπορεί κάποιος λίγο να με συμβουλεύσει, κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να βγούν στο μπαλκόνι τα πουλάκια απο την δεύτερη γέννα που έσκασαν μύτη στις 13 Μαρτίου....γιατί μέσα στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει χώρος...και τα περιμένουν δύο κλουβάκια έτοιμα που θα δείτε στην παρακάτω φώτο (σε μία ζευγαρώστρα θα μπουν μαζί).....Η ερώτηση λοιπόν είναι πότε πρέπει να είναι αυτή η στιγμή????* :Confused0013:  
*Εκτός ότι υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να στρεσαριστούν λόγω απομάκρυνσης απο τους γονείς, το βράδυ με μια κουβέρτα απο πάνω θα είναι ΟΚ?? Εντάξει δεν κάνει και πολύ κρύο και όσο περνάνε οι μέρες ο καιρός θα γίνεται πιό καλός!!*

----------


## mitsman

με ενα ναυλον αν τα σκεπασεις θα εισαι αρχηγος!

----------


## sWeetAnGel

κουκλακια μπραβο να τα χαιρεσαι ολα!!!!

----------


## mai_tai

Πραγματικα πανεμορφα ολα τους-τα ασπρακια ειναι  ο ωραιοτερος χρωματισμος για καναρινια κατ εμε..!!!!Να σου ζησουν Γιωργο

----------


## NIKOSP

Παρα πολυ ομορφα!!!! Να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## mixalisss

καλά η μαμά τους δεν παίζετε!!!! να σου ζήσουν !!!!!

----------


## Kanarinis

*Mεγαλώνουν οι φάτσες σιγά-σιγά!!!
*



*Το ένα έχει κίτρινο χρώμα απο ότι βλέπεται και στα φτερά του είναι άσπρο. Ειλικρινά είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δώ τον τελικό χρωματισμό του!!! και έχει και λίγο μαύρο στο κεφάλι. 
*

*Άσχετο με τους νεοσσούς το απόγευμα βρέθηκα σε ένα φυτώριο για άλλη δουλειά και πήρα και δύο γλαστράκια ρίγανη και ένα βασιλικό και αύριο θα μπουν στην γλαστρα τους!!! Ζωάρα τα καναρίνια θα κάνουν!!!

A επίσης ξέχασα να πώ ότι για πρώτη φορά έβαλα δαχτυλίδια στους 2 απο τους 4 νεοσσούς...αλλά δεν νομίζω να το ξανακάνω...περισσότερο για την εμπειρία, να δω την διαδικασία επι του πρακτέου..*

----------


## jk21

Αντε και στο κλαρι Γιωργο !!! κουκλακια !

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανεμορφα!!!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Γιωργο ειναι πολυ ομορφα, με το καλο ολα στο κλαδι!!!

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι, φτου φτου σκορδα

----------


## Kanarinis

*Mεεεεεεγαλώσαμε!!!!!! Καιρό είχα να ανανεώσω το topic με φωτογραφίες!!!
*




Μένουν άλλα δύο καναρινάκια σε 1-2 μέρες να μπούνε και αυτά στην ζευγαρώστρα παρέα με τα αδελφάκια τους!!!! Το σέσκουλο έχει την τιμητική του αυτή την περίοδο, μας τελειώσανε τα μπρόκολα απο τον κήπο!!! Επίσης έβαλα δοκιμαστικά την ταϊστρα οικονομίας και απο ότι βλέπω την αποδέχτηκαν και την τιμάνε!!!

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα, να τα χαιρεσαι και να ειναι γερα

----------


## teo24

Πω πω κατι ομορφιες.Να τα χαιρεσε....

----------


## xarhs

κουκλια ολα τους , να σου ζησουν

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν , ειναι πολυ ομορφα !

----------


## lagreco69

> 


Πανεμορφα ειναι Γιωργο να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 

Το μικρο σου εχει γυρισμενο δαχτυλακι? κατι βλεπω στην φωτογραφια. 

Εαν ναι δες αυτα Αναστροφή πίσω δαχτύλου καναρινιού - Back slip claw και Το καναρινάκι μου!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανέμορφα!!! Αυτό στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου το εχουν και μένα...γιατί δεν ειναι ολόλευκα ?*  ::

----------


## johnakos32

πολυ ωραια να τα χαιρεσε αλλα τι κανει ακριβως η ταιστρα οικονομιας ? πως κανει οικονομια?

----------


## lagreco69

> *Πανέμορφα!!! Αυτό στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου το εχουν και μένα...γιατί δεν ειναι ολόλευκα ?*



Ολολευκα Ηλια ειναι μονο τα υπολειπομενα λευκα καναρινια. του φιλου Γιωργου ειναι ενα λευκο κοινο καναρινι που ομως ειναι και φορεας λευκου κυριαρχου. για αυτο και η μελαμινη στην μυτουλα του και τα διαφορα χρωματα στα υπολοιπα αδελφακια του, εαν ηταν μονο λευκα με λιγο κιτρινο στα φτερα δεν θα ηταν κοινα αλλα καθαρα φορεις λευκου κυριαχου η αντιστοιχα υπολειπομενου, δηλαδη ολολευκα.

----------


## xarhs

> Πανεμορφα ειναι Γιωργο να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 
> 
> Το μικρο σου εχει γυρισμενο δαχτυλακι? κατι βλεπω στην φωτογραφια. 
> 
> Εαν ναι δες αυτα Αναστροφή πίσω δαχτύλου καναρινιού - Back slip claw και Το καναρινάκι μου!!!


λαγκρεκο μαλλον απλα γυρησε στη φωτογραφια το δαχτυλακι.... κοιταξα και την αλλη φωτο και ειναι μια χαρα , εκτος αν δεν ειναι το ιδιο

----------


## johnakos32

λαγκρεκο69 μια ερωτηση απο ενα λευκο κυριαρχο κ ενα λευκο υπολειπομενο δεν περνουμε σιγουρα λευκα ετσι? η περνουμε αν δεν ειναι φορεις και ειναι καθαροαιμα? εγω ξερω οτι για 100/100 λευκα πουλια πρεπει να βαλουμε 2 λευκα υπολειπομενα κανω λαθος?

----------


## lagreco69

Απο λευκο κυριαρχο με λευκο υπολειπομενο παιρνουμε 50% κιτρινα και 50% λευκα κυριαρχα και ολοι οι νεοσσοι  θα ειναι φορεις υπολειπομενου. 

Με 2 λευκα υπολειπομενα ολοι οι νεοσσοι τους θα ειναι λευκοι υπολειπομενοι.

----------


## δημητρα

> Απο λευκο κυριαρχο με λευκο υπολειπομενο παιρνουμε: 50% κιτρινα και 50% λευκα κυριαρχα και ολοι οι νεοσσοι  θα ειναι φορεις υπολειπομενου. 
> 
> Με 2 λευκα υπολειπομενα ολοι οι νεοσσοι τους θα ειναι λευκοι υπολειπομενοι.


βλεπω δημητρη διαβαζουμε για οτι μας αρεσει,αστερι εχεις γινει για την χιονουλα σου.  α ρε τα λευκα, ειναι τρελα αλλα κ με πολλα μυστικα.

----------


## johnakos32

δηλαδη του γιωργου του βγηκαν ετσι επειδη ειναι κοινα ασπρα? αρε τι κανει ο μπεντελ...... αχαχαχα στου γιωργου βλεπω και γκρι κανονικα επρεπε να μην υπηρχε καθολου γκρι ετσι? ευχαριστω!

----------


## Kanarinis

> Πανεμορφα ειναι Γιωργο να τα χαιρεσαι!!! 
> 
> Το μικρο σου εχει γυρισμενο δαχτυλακι? κατι βλεπω στην φωτογραφια. 
> 
> Εαν ναι δες αυτα Αναστροφή πίσω δαχτύλου καναρινιού - Back slip claw και Το καναρινάκι μου!!!


*Δημήτρη όχι έτσι απλά βγήκε στην φωτογραφία, είναι κανονικά το ποδαράκι του.
*

----------


## Kanarinis

Σχετικά με τα χρώματα που λέτε όλα τα καναρινάκια που έβγαλε το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι έχουν όλα μαύρο φτέρωμα καπου είτε στο κεφάλι είτε στα φτερά και βγάλανε και ένα κίτρινο καναρινι...αν και η μαμά δεν έχει καθόλου μαύρο φτέρωμα πουθενά και μοιάζει για κυρίαρχο. Λεπτομέρειες για μένα αυτά, γερά και δυνατά και ας είναι και μώβ....βέβαια καλό είναι να γίνονται και αυτές οι συζητήσεις.

----------


## Kanarinis

Λοιπον!!!! Είχα ένα ζευγάρι που έκανε 3 άσπορες γέννες, για να μην πολυλογώ αποφάσισα αφού το άλλο μου ζευγάρι με τα λευκά κοινα ολοκληρώσε τις γέννες, να πάρω τον λευκό αρσενικό και να τον βάλω μαζί με την κανάρα (του 2012) που βλέπεται παρακάτω να κάνουν μία και μόνο γέννα και αν βγεί κάτι έχει καλώς γιατί πιάσανε άσχημα και οι ζέστες....και το αποτέλεσμα του έρωτα τους ένα καναρινάκι (4 αυγά 1 ένσπορο)...  Το πουλάκι που είναι σήμερα 8 ημερών τα πάει μια χαρά!!! ::  Λίγο δύσκολη η πρόσβαση για φωτογραφίες βέβαια!!! Είναι και λίγο νευρικιά η κανάρα, είναι και πρωτάρα για αυτό δεν την ενόχλησα και πολύ αυτές τις μέρες!!

----------


## lagreco69

Να το χαιρεσαι!!! Γιωργο και με το καλο!! στο κλαδι.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφοι οι γονεις. Καλη συνεχεια Γιαννη  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

_Κουκλάκια!! να τα χαίρεσαι!!!! _  :winky:

----------


## antonispahn

Να σου ζησουν, ειναι υπεροχα

----------

